
Pathfinding.js – Visualizations and Playground - mromnia
https://qiao.github.io/PathFinding.js/visual/
======
leeoniya
and then there's this awesome thing:

[https://anvaka.github.io/ngraph.path.demo/](https://anvaka.github.io/ngraph.path.demo/)

[https://github.com/anvaka/ngraph.path](https://github.com/anvaka/ngraph.path)

------
razorunreal
If anyone has a tougher path planning problem and needs a better heuristic, I
wrote an article a few years ago that might help:
[http://razorcode.net/articles/vehicle-path-
planning.html](http://razorcode.net/articles/vehicle-path-planning.html)

~~~
msadowski
Thanks for writing this article! Would you mind if I share it in
WeeklyRobotics([https://weeklyrobotics.com/](https://weeklyrobotics.com/))
next week?

~~~
razorunreal
Feel free, it exists to be read. And you just gained a subscriber.

------
xtagon
This is a very useful tool and helped me understand Jump Point Search for a
hobby project, which as it turns out is significantly faster than A* for
certain use cases.

Are there any path finding algorithms for orthogonal grids optimized for
frequent changes in the environment, particularly moving opponents in a game
where you can't predict their next move with certainty? A* and friends do well
at finding shortest paths between a start and a goal, but what if the
obstacles change after you start along that path?

------
steverob
How does this A* work. It seems almost "intelligent"!!

~~~
nnevala
Here's a fantastic intro from Red Blob Games:
[https://www.redblobgames.com/pathfinding/a-star/introduction...](https://www.redblobgames.com/pathfinding/a-star/introduction.html)

------
taneq
I was surprised at how much slower the Jump Point Search variants were than
vanilla A-star. I thought it was meant to be an order-of-magnitude
optimisation over A-star?

Also, any idea what the 'Trace' algorithm at the bottom is? It seems
significantly faster/more efficient than the others but I can't find it in the
github repo and the live version of the library is minified.

Edit: Ugh, how do I escape an asterisk? >.<

------
mpolichette
This is so fun, wasted probably 30 min building mazes.

------
skosch
Several years old, but still awesome.

Does anyone know what the "Trace" algorithm does? I can't find anything on
Google.

~~~
jonluca
The last commit on the repo
[https://github.com/qiao/PathFinding.js/blob/master/visual/in...](https://github.com/qiao/PathFinding.js/blob/master/visual/index.html)

says "Remove Trace finder as it is the same as BestFirstFinder"

------
throway88989898
For me it hangs on IDA*

otherwise mighty well done!

Ideas to add:

\- a short description of the algorithm

\- zoom out

\+ knight tour

~~~
vfinn
Also thought IDA* hanged. An indicator indicating initialization would be
helpful (didn't see one).

~~~
throway88989898
Indicators that indicate are of the best kind.

Joke aside: kudos on turning a perceived frustration into a feature fix. I
wouldn't have thought about that.

~~~
vfinn
Look, I was merely trying to give the author more information by verifying
your observation. Your remark to me seems reasonable only if the author can
see how many upvotes/downvotes a certain comment has. I don't know if he can.

------
33a
A faster way to find paths on grids [http://mikolalysenko.github.io/l1-path-
finder/www/](http://mikolalysenko.github.io/l1-path-finder/www/)

------
damajor
This is a great demo !!! Very interesting. It allowed me to select the
appropriate algorithm for a specific purpose.

------
huxflux
I love this, useful for teaching purposes!

